# Need advice on one vs. two goats!



## ndgoat (Aug 6, 2013)

Hello! My BF and I recently got our first goat, a Nigerian Dwarf doeling. She is adorable and sweet and we are in love with her. 

In our research prior to getting her, we read that while getting at least 2 goats was recommended - it was possible to get just one if enough attention was paid. One of us is usually home, and we have been bottle feeding her, and so far she follows us around and seems just fine and happy as long as we're there. We have her in the house part of the time, then will go outside with her part of the time, and she sleeps in a large box with hay and blankets near us while she's still a baby. The problem is when we leave, of course. She can't stand to be alone for even 1 minute if we leave her, as shown by her very loud crying and bleating and searching for us. We've hid and tested how long she'll cry if we leave, and it's indefinite (we lasted 10 minutes before we couldn't stand to see her cry anymore.) So... at this point, we're about at the conclusion that getting her another constant animal companion is going to be the best for her happiness.

My questions is - does anyone know if another type of animal would suffice? We want to get chickens as well, but I don't think chickens would fill her loneliness needs. If not, could we get an older wether to be her mate? Also, with an older goat - will they automatically get along, and will just one other goat companion fix her neediness for us, or will she still cry without us? Any and all information appreciated! We are new to this and doing the best we can.

Thanks!!!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Congrats on your new Doe....
It is better to get her a goat her age and size, it can be a doe or wether...an older goat might not accept her, bully her or have nothing to do with her...then again there is a chance they would bond but she would not be safe with an adult goat right off...time is needed in a safe way for them to meet..greet..get to know each other until you are very sure she will be safe..

Getting a different animal like a chicken just would not be the same..Goats play and run and jump and climb and head bang...
so my vote: a doe or wether friend her age -ish and size..smaller is better than larger : )


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

I'd get another bottle baby!! You have to make one bottle anyway might as well make two


----------



## christinajh (Jan 24, 2013)

I have an overly friendly mom raised doeling, who has been weaned a month. She is in with other goats, and she screams anytime she hears us go outside (even just opening the door to let the cat in)!! It drives me nuts. I don't know what I would have done if she was a bottle baby! She expects to be around humans constantly and all attention has to be on her. I think she'd be one goat that would be completely content as an inside single goat, but she's strange. Haha


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Definitely get her a friend. If they are just pets, a wether would be perfect. Their are so many wethers available who really need homes, and are usually quite affordable. No other type of animal would be the same, excpet for maybe a lamb?


----------



## KasKiRanch (May 10, 2013)

In the "Goat world" you should get her some sort of pal...however we had a bottle baby buckling by himself and he grew up fine...actually I think he is a little annoyed that he has company right now lol. He gets to babysit his sons when they are ready to be weaned before the get sold...we finally did purchase a new buckling as a second sire and for winter companionship but he is the same as our current buck...prefers people...actually whines and cries all day when he has to stay with the boys! lol goats have so much personality just love them!...


----------



## Catahoula (Feb 12, 2013)

ndgoat said:


> My questions is - does anyone know if another type of animal would suffice? We want to get chickens as well, but I don't think chickens would fill her loneliness needs. If not, could we get an older wether to be her mate? Also, with an older goat - will they automatically get along, and will just one other goat companion fix her neediness for us, or will she still cry without us? Any and all information appreciated! We are new to this and doing the best we can.
> 
> Thanks!!!


I know someone who has only one goat. The goats has two gentle horses as its companion and it works for them. Chicken will probably not ease her loneliness. Getting another one about the same age and size is best. It is really hilarious to watch goats play. I am sure you and your BF will enjoy two goats. One more would definitely help with her loneliness. She may still cry for you (have two goats cry for you) at the beginning but she'll learn to bond with the new kid. Just be careful not to get sucker in their cries. They learn very quickly to hollow at you for you to come see them.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I vote a wether as well. There are so many available! I would get the same size or smaller. And not a lot older....it will take them time to "bond"...it does not happen overnight! She will still cry for you when you leave, but with a buddy she will stop shortly after...


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

I think a mid sized dog might even work once they got to be friends... but im with everyone else. A like sized goat kid would be best.

Oh and because she is spoiled, she may cry for you for the rest of her life... I spoil at least 1 doe kid each year and everytime I go out towards the pens, they all cry for me


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I'd get another bottle baby. Besides, the more goats, the more fun!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I would definitely recommend a buddy for her.  Goats can start having behavioral problems when they are alone. They have a harder time fitting in with other goats when they're grown, and, from what I have read, it is also more common for them to start butting their people as they grow up, because they don't have a playmate to roughhouse with. As herd animals, they are usually much happier with a buddy or two.


----------



## ndgoat (Aug 6, 2013)

Wow lots of great and insightful advice - thanks! This is a great community.


----------



## goatiegirl (Jan 7, 2013)

I definitely think she needs another goat friend too. We had our first alone with us for a few weeks, but we were waiting for her 1/2 sister to be born. She was fine while we waited, but we had her in the house with us so she would not be lonely. Definitely not a long term solution for us to keep her in the house and I know she would be miserable in the barn alone.
Hope you can find another for a good price soon. They are so fun to watch play together!!


----------



## goatiegirl (Jan 7, 2013)

Oh, and I would love to see a picture!!!


----------

